# Windows 10 - Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt



## Schoggi0603 (18. April 2019)

Ich habe ein sehr interessantes Problem mit meinem Internet (LAN-Anschluss):

Wenn ich den PC starte, sobald ich zu Hause bin, habe ich rechts unten ein rotes Netzwerkzeichen und mein LED-Lämpchen meiner Onboard-Netzwerkkarte (Intel I219V) leuchtet nicht. Allerdings ist die Ethernet-Verbindung aufgelistet in den Netzwerken und es steht "Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt".
Am Router kann es nicht legen, denn das WLAN funktioniert auf meinem Handy. Ausserdem kann ich per Hotspot meinen PC per WLAN verbinden, d.h. der WLAN Anschluss auf meinem Motherboard funktioniert (ASUS Strix X99 Gaming). 

Was ich versucht habe: Neuinstallation aller Treiber (über die Intel-Website) / Diverse Einstellungen (IvP6 und Energiesparmodus etc.) / Neues Kabel getestet 

Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt: Wenn ich den PC 1-3 Mal neustarte, indem ich die NETZWERKEINSTELLUNGEN ZURÜCKSETZE, funktioniert das Ethernet irgendwann plötzlich wieder. Manchmal nach dem 1. Mal, manchmal nach dem 2. oder 3. Mal --> Das Lämpchen leuchtet dann Orange und laut Speedtest habe ich eine Download-Geschwindigkeit von 97Mbit/s von theoretisch möglichen 100Mbit/s --> also fast eine "perfekte" Verbindung.

Das müsste doch heissen, dass meine Netzwerkkarte eigentlich funktionieren müsste oder? Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen, sodass ich nicht jedes Mal so um die 20 Minuten verliere, bis das Ethernet endlich mal funktioniert? 

Danke für die Hilfe jetzt schon einmal.


----------



## taks (18. April 2019)

Was hast du denn für einen Router?


----------



## MfDoom (18. April 2019)

Ich habe das sporadisch auch, wlan funktioniert und der pc  hat kein Netz. Ein Neustart behebt das Problem. Da es nicht von Anfang an so war habe ich die onbord netzwerkkarte  im Verdacht. Sie geht vermutlich langsam kaputt. 
Es passiert eigentlich auch nur nach dem Kaltstart, als ob die netzwerkkarte nicht mit startet, selten auch zwischendurch dem laufenden Betrieb


----------



## Schoggi0603 (18. April 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Router?



Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Ich wohne in einer Wohngemeinschaft und wir haben keinen direkten Zugriff auf den Router - wir können nur das Kabel ein- und ausstecken. Mein LAN-Anschluss ist einfach eine Buchse in meinem Zimmer.


----------



## Schoggi0603 (18. April 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich habe das sporadisch auch, wlan funktioniert und der pc  hat kein Netz. Ein Neustart behebt das Problem. Da es nicht von Anfang an so war habe ich die onbord netzwerkkarte  im Verdacht. Sie geht vermutlich langsam kaputt.
> Es passiert eigentlich auch nur nach dem Kaltstart, als ob die netzwerkkarte nicht mit startet, selten auch zwischendurch dem laufenden Betrieb



Hm...komisch, da das Mainboard erst ca. 7 Monate alt ist. Ich könnte mal eine PCI-Karte ausprobieren. Allerdings wäre ich natürlich froh, wenns auch ohne gehen würde. Zudem muss ich noch sagen, dass wenn das Internet mal funktioniert, dann gehts auch zu 100%. Also es "wechselt" dann nicht ziwschen aktiver und inaktiver Verbindung, sobald es einmal verbunden ist und funktioniert, dann bleibt es das auch lustigerweise.


----------



## drstoecker (18. April 2019)

Mach mal einen neuen Treiber drauf fürs lan. Die Ports im Router sollten auch auf volle power stehen, Lein sparmodus.


----------



## Malkolm (19. April 2019)

Mal das Kabel getauscht und die Dose gecheckt?


----------



## Schoggi0603 (21. April 2019)

Anscheinend lag das Problem irgendwie am Anschluss - an einem anderen Anschluss bei nem Kumpel hats funktioniert. Kenne mich allerdings zu wenig damit aus und werde deshalb wohl jemand kommen lassen müssen.

Danke für die Vorschläge.


----------

